# Brugge aire, work started



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. I don't know if I have missed a post or just the fact that noone has been there recently, but I was told today by friends who where at Brugge in January that work had started to replace the large carpark used by motorhomes by the coachpark.
The carpark is to be a pay to park but no overnighting, the new aire is over the road by the boat club. In January work had started on uprooting the trees and clearing the land so might be finished now.
Anyone been there recently? reports are that it will be €15 a night (ouch) but not confirmed.

Sid


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Interested in any answers as I had planned to be there in 3 weeks time.

Ian


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

[email protected]

I e-mailed this address last year with another query. It's the Brugge tourist office and they got back to me with a useful answer within hours.

I'd be interested in their reply about the aire too.

G


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

We were there at the start of Feb this year and nothing was being done. That said, a static had just moved out - perhaps an indication of something starting. We chatted to a Belgian couple who confirmed that work was due to start at some stage, but that they had been waiting for a "long" time already.

Roger


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sid;



> reports are that it will be €15 a night (ouch) but not confirmed


I don't think they will get many takers if its that price. I'd rather go round the corner to Camping Memling and stay there instead.
They tried to 'improve' the Calais aire and look what a mess they made of that, hopefully Brugge will do a better job.

pete


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Roger. 2 things, was there any work going on at the new aire and when you say the "static" do you mean the little van in the corner, she has been there for a long time.
Cheers sid


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

As we may be going there prior to the France rally, I've sent an e-mail to the tourist office in Bruges, asking what was happening.

I got onto the tourist office site, and this link gives details of the new parking area, but at 15 euros a night, as Peejay says, they wouldn't get many takers?

http://www.brugge.be/internet/en/toerisme/praktische_info/bereikbaarheid-parkeren/parkeren.htm


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

SidT said:


> Roger. 2 things, was there any work going on at the new aire and when you say the "static" do you mean the little van in the corner, she has been there for a long time.
> Cheers sid


Sid, 
1. there was work going on in the area - don't know if that was to be the new aire. The couple we spoke to seemed to know the place quite well, and they were of the opinion that there were still only plans (but who knows if they really knew what was going on). It appeared that they sleep there quite often.
2. I don't know exactly what had moved, but whatever it was they had been hooked up with water/power etc. It was speculation that they were vacating for the "work".

The couple in question seemed to think that the current parking is to become the motorhome aire, and that the other development is for something else. As of February, as you probably know, the parking was not restricted to motorhomes.

...when all is said and done it will be interesting to hear from the council so we can stop guessing.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've had a reply from the tourist office at Bruges

"Dear Mr. Turner,

First of all we would like to thank you for your interest in our city! I've made some phonecalls to make sure that I don't give you the wrong information. It is so that the technical service is working there (renovations) but you can park your motorhome on the camping car parking without any problems! 

Kind regards,


Nathalie Goorix
Toerisme Brugge"


she didn't say when the work is due to be finished, but if all else fails, we'll use the Memling site. good of them to respond so quickly.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Guys. Still not much the wiser. When we were there last year a Belgian guy rang the council who said the new aire is going to be over the road where the boat club is now. Friends who were there in January said there was definately work going on over there and Johan who runs the coach park said that that was were the new motorhome park is going to be.
We will just have to wait and see. I don't think the Belgians rush thinks so it may be a while yet.
Cheers Sid


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

We used the Aire on 3rd - 5th March this year. No problems. Didn't seem to be any work going on though. 

Of course, this assumes that it is the one just off the ring road (south) at Bargeweg.....

First time visit and will definitely be returning. Hope it doesn't change.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Griffly16 - the most up to date info! 
If we get there next week, I'll report back in due course.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

No problem Bognormike.

If anyone needs the co-ordinates it's 

N 51.19675
E 3.22649

give or take a few metres.... ;-)

I'd be suprised if there weren't any other MHers there to identify it. When we visited there were about 20 of us in total.

It's a great spot. Not picturesque but only 15-20 mins stroll into the town centre


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

a very interesting post, we are booked on the Rosyth/Zeebrugge ferry on the 17th April and had originally planned on spending the 1st night at the Bruges aire before heading down through Luxenbourg (camping gritt) then who knows? 

Whats Camping Memling like? we just know Camping Klein at Jabbeke???

I will follow this post closely, thanks for the info


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,

Camping Memling Ok, although it gets a little muddy when wet. Bus service into town just up the road.

Phil J


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Memling web site

http://www.brugescamping.be/EN_contact.php

They apparently have smaller pitches specially for motorhomes on hardstanding, but they are the same price as the full size ones :?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

.....and of course both the aire and the campsite are in our database :wink: .......

>Brugge Aire<

>Camping Memling<

pete


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks everyone for the information.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Despite the tourist office saying that the parking area was available, it wasn't on Easter Sunday 8th April  . We got there about 6pm, and found it had been dug up. Tried to get in the coach park, but barrier on there. Some MH's were in there, presumably let in by the attendant when in attendance! The new "aire" is not yet complete, it's on the right hand side of the coach park entrance as you look at it from the road; it looks to have individual bays, but as said above, at 15 euros a night? We tried camping memling, but the had nothing but a space in their entrance, so we went & parked in the car park opposite the station along with about 20 other vans! had a pleasant walk in to the town for a meal and spent the night there - a bit noisy. Went to Memling for Monday - plenty of room then. They have a number of motorhome pitches on hardstanding, but not much space (at the same price as a stadard pitch!) we used a standard one...... 

Already some coaches are parking on the outskirts after dropping their passnegers rather than paying 25 euros, how many mh's will park up on the inner ring road in the day to access the town & move outside to avoid paying the 15 euros?


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

We ended up there on Saturday night after an unscheduled stop to the end of our France holiday. I prefered to drive the extra 70 miles there than spend the night in Calais.

Aire was closed but we parked adjacent to the coach park, on the road by the boat restaurants. No problems but not as good as the aire.

When we left on Sunday morning we noticed on the opposite side of the ringroad, about 200-300 metres on the way towards the A16 there were about 6 or 7 MHs parked up in a small carpark. Maybe this will be the next unoffical aire?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

griffly16 said:


> When we left on Sunday morning we noticed on the opposite side of the ringroad, about 200-300 metres on the way towards the A16 there were about 6 or 7 MHs parked up in a small carpark. Maybe this will be the next unoffical aire?


yes, that's the place we parked up


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi



> When we left on Sunday morning we noticed on the opposite side of the ringroad, about 200-300 metres on the way towards the A16 there were about 6 or 7 MHs parked up in a small carpark. Maybe this will be the next unoffical aire?


We stayed there on last Sunday and Monday whilst visiting Brugges. Its difficult to get in there during the day as most places are taken but it does quieten down later in the evening. Once we were in we didn't move the van.

No charge and no-one bothered us. Six or Seven vans there when we were there and quiet at night too.


----------

